

Ask PG: More goodies for high karma? - pchristensen

I was around 200 when the topcolor feature was announced, and I'm now enjoying a cool blue bar.  I'm approaching 500 now and I was wondering if there are any more goodies on the horizon.
======
davidw
Enjoy the site, don't worry about points. In some ways, I think it'd be better
if the totals were hidden, and the points were only visible per-thread.

~~~
pchristensen
I've got points because I'm enjoying the site! The topcolor and any future
goodies are just reminders of the community and learning I get here.

------
ivan
Maybe you get a medal of honor. These 'goodies' are just nurture for your
craving. ( I know, I know ... suck my karma guys :)

------
NSX2
That's so strange; I was thinking about posting a similar post just this
second!

